# Cat's Cradle by Kurt V.



## amycollieupah (Jul 26, 2005)

Every novel by Kurt Vonegou (i cant remember how to spell it), blows me out of the water.  I like to think of him as a Chuck Palaniuk (once again,,,can't..) of the 50s, 60s, whenever ol' Kurt was around.  I wonder if Chuck will still be selling his novels twenty years from now?  I get the feeling that he won't, he seems like a somewhat trashy trend that just happened to reach the mainstream of the book market.  

i do love chuck though, he has inspired me in a lot of ways to move against the mainstream.

back to cat's cradle.  Kurt V. truly proves the theory that a writer can create anything with just paper, his stories always have a crazy twist.

the major theme is cat's cradle is religion.

its a good book to read if you need someone to solidify your disbelief in god. :shock:


----------



## strangedaze (Jul 28, 2005)

I love Kurt Vonnegut - *especially* Cat's Cradle. Somehow I never get tired of his style, themes of choice, or delivery. I love books that explore religion, especially in such a quirky fashion. Amy, I read your comment on my Diary review. Palahniuk has yet to prove himself to be one half the talent and 'minimalist' brevity of Kurt V. 

Anyway, here's my rating for CC:

 :4stars:


----------



## Hodge (Jul 28, 2005)

_Cat's Cradle_







It's not nearly as depressing as his later books, and it's very funny. Love how Bokonon wrote in the margins of his own book, "this is all BS!" (paraphrased)

Very good book, one of my favorites of all time. Unfortunately, I think it's a bit too subtle—most people don't know that Kurt is making fun of them when they read it (and that's really why they're being made fun of in the first place).


----------



## oskawizzkey (Aug 21, 2005)

First Kurt V. I read and I was quite impressed.  I'm going to have to read it again though, because it gives you alot to think about, and I don't believe I really took the time to analyze some of the things he was trying to say.  I loved the humor in the story and I'll be reading more of his stuff.

-OW


----------

